# Eating red meat



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

"Harvard researchers found NO association between eating UNprocessed red meat (beef, lamb) and developing heart disease or diabetes. However, they did find that eating processed meats, (bacon, hot dogs, deli meas, etc.) raised the risk of heart disease by 42% and diabetes by 19%."

.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

ninny said:


> "Harvard researchers found NO association between eating UNprocessed red meat (beef, lamb) and developing heart disease or diabetes. However, they did find that eating processed meats, (bacon, hot dogs, deli meas, etc.) raised the risk of heart disease by 42% and diabetes by 19%."
> 
> .


The only bad thing about red meat is that beef is inflammatory. So, it's bad for arthritics or people with inflammation issues. But protein nor fat cause any issues with cholesterol or blood sugar. Carbohydrates are the culprit.

As far as the processed meats.... nitrates cause cancer and are bad for your kidneys. I have never heard of the heart disease aspect, but who knows? Maybe stressing the kidneys adds issues for the heart? Nitrates are bad for you, that's for sure.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I pretty much believe that most whole foods are good for you, regardless of what the "experts" say. Their theories will change again 10 years from now, but you can't fix Mother nature when it comes to eating whole foods the way nature intended.

I even eat (gasp) real butter. You couldn't pay me to eat that synthetic margarine that our bodies can't even process. I wouldnt be surprised if it coats your veins like crisco.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Everybody knows to avoid any 'oil' made from seeds!...corn, canola, soybean, cottonseed.
They all cause inflammation.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven said:


> I even eat (gasp) real butter. You couldn't pay me to eat that synthetic margarine that our bodies can't even process. I wouldnt be surprised if it coats your veins like crisco.


Margarine stops up your veins like plastic. Butter is much healthier. I eat lots and lots and lots of butter and cream. And... I just had my total cholesterol done this morning....144! My triglycerides were 84, which is higher than they usually run, but still within normal range too. Suffice it to say butter, cream, eggs, meat are not bad for you.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

So Rib Eye steaks _ARE_ good for you?? :sing: Oh but, I don't like the _'bacon is bad'_ report though.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

'Bacon is bad'?.....only if you eat it at a diner, if its cooked at home its a-o-kay!
Just ask my guys, they'll tell ya...~lol~...


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Curious where this idea comes from...

Read what the Douglass Report - Real Health News from Medicine's Most Notorious Myth-Buster has to say: http://douglassreport.com/2008/11/19/does-red-meat-cause-inflammation/



mekasmom said:


> The only bad thing about red meat is that beef is inflammatory. So, it's bad for arthritics or people with inflammation issues. But protein nor fat cause any issues with cholesterol or blood sugar. Carbohydrates are the culprit.
> 
> As far as the processed meats.... nitrates cause cancer and are bad for your kidneys. I have never heard of the heart disease aspect, but who knows? Maybe stressing the kidneys adds issues for the heart? Nitrates are bad for you, that's for sure.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Eating a lot of saturated fat, like the kind found in some beef and pork has been linked to heart disease, certain cancers and other ailments.

You can tap-dance and justify it all you want, those are the facts as we know them.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

"linked" is correct - also "linked" is unbalanced, as in "a lot of", usually to the deficit of nutritious foods like fruit and vegetables. 

My point is, it's not the one food (and that leaves out processed products masquerading as real food) that is bad for one, it's the unbalanced proportion of one's diet that causes things to be "bad". Ask any gout sufferer about their diet. Is meat now bad for them? Sure it is, because they've made themselve sick on too much of it. Adult onset diabetis? Same kind of thing. Refined sugar isn't a natural thing for human bodies.
Humans are omnivores, not chemical processing plants.

Saying red meat is "bad" is right up there with Kellogg's philosophy.



kirkmcquest said:


> Eating a lot of saturated fat, like the kind found in some beef and pork has been linked to heart disease, certain cancers and other ailments.
> 
> You can tap-dance and justify it all you want, those are the facts as we know them.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

gout isn't about consuming too much meat, it is the body being unable to process out the WASTE (puric acid) from processing the protein (you can have an attack being vegan and eating tofu). it is an aging/metabolic breakdown issue & the primary factor associated w/ gout is excessive alcohol comsumption (more likely the damge to the organ done by said consumption).


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

kirkmcquest said:


> Eating a lot of saturated fat, like the kind found in some beef and pork has been linked to heart disease, certain cancers and other ailments.
> 
> You can tap-dance and justify it all you want, those are the facts as we know them.


eating cholesterol doesn't raise yours. your body makes it's own from ......



carbohydrates. 
the main risk factors for high cholesterol are lack of exercise, processed sugars & processed flours. i had a freaky high 300 recently & got the whole run down from the doc & did some research reading of my own to verify what she said. it was weird because i run alot.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmmmm- seems like the only way to be safe is to stop eating...............


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Pops2. I guess the common thread here is "excessive".


Pops2 said:


> gout isn't about consuming too much meat, it is the body being unable to process out the WASTE (puric acid) from processing the protein (you can have an attack being vegan and eating tofu). it is an aging/metabolic breakdown issue & the primary factor associated w/ gout is excessive alcohol comsumption (more likely the damge to the organ done by said consumption).


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

yes ma'am Cow girl
Moderation in ALL things


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Pops2 said:


> eating cholesterol doesn't raise yours. your body makes it's own from ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Pops. Red meat, or any meat, does not raise cholesterol.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Curious where this idea comes from...
> 
> Read what the Douglass Report - Real Health News from Medicine's Most Notorious Myth-Buster has to say: http://douglassreport.com/2008/11/19/does-red-meat-cause-inflammation/


I read it. Thanks for the link.
Beef is inflammatory. I didn't say pork, lamb, or other meats were. I just said beef. I can only repeat what I have learned from naturopaths.... Stay away from beef if you have any inflammatory diseases like DM, Arthritis, etc.
Everyone has to make their own eating decisions. But if you are having inflammatory issues, I would try cutting out beef as your first meat of choice. Personally, I eat mainly pork and chicken.

I do agree that Dr. Varki's newsletter should be thrown away though.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Is grass fed beef less inflammatory than commercial, corn/grain fed beef?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Grass fed or organic, free range, anything is better than the commercial grain fed animals. But beef is inflammatory. We don't eat it very often. Even if we go to the Mexican place to eat, we order pork, chicken, or goat.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

*Inflammatory Ratings Of Foods* 
Canned Sockeye Salmon - strongly anti-inflammatory +2502
Turmeric - strongly anti-inflammatory +1529
Canned Jack Mackerel - strongly anti-inflammatory +1039
Flax - strongly anti-inflammatory +823
Roasted Macadamia - strongly anti-inflammatory + 636
Boiled Kale - strongly anti-inflammatory +442
Almonds - moderately anti-inflammatory +180
Plain Non-fat Yogurt - mildly inflammatory -4
Roasted Chicken Breast - mildly inflammatory -29
Beef Chuck Roast - mildly anti-inflammatory -54
Beef Liver - Braised Liver mildly inflammatory -64
Scrambled Egg - moderately inflammatory -206
Dried Uncooked Prune - moderately inflammatory -246

http://www.nutritiondata.com/


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

What kills you is simple carbs (sugar) , hydrogenated oils and stress.

Cut out those 3 killers, and eat whatever you like.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not giving up my brownies.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Not giving up my brownies.


LOL. I can understand that.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Pops2 said:


> yes ma'am Cow girl
> Moderation in ALL things


DING! DING! We have a Winner!

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Not giving up my brownies.


Love Black Bean Brownies.

big rockpile


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

So, I'll just have my rare steak with slivered, roasted macadamia nuts and mushrooms on top, and never worry again.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Every year its something different. Like eggs were said to be, all of a sudden they were extremely bad for us and when egg purchases dropped big time, BAM, eggs are the best thing in the world for our bodies. I eat what I want to eat and the key wood is, "moderation".


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Lower stress by not worrying so much about what we eat! lol

Eat moderately, eat mainly "real" food, try to avoid lots and lots of overprocessed junk and I expect that most of us will do just fine. Add in a bit of exercise too. Ummmm I owe my husband some home made whole wheat gingersnaps! I'd better remember that!

Frankly, I figure we will all die when our time comes so why be all stressed out over little things?


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

We sell grass-fed beef, lamb and goat and pastured pork. One of our customer's told us just this past Saturday, after he picked up his third order from us, that 2 years ago, he had very high cholesterol and the Dr. gave him one month before he would have to go on medicine. 
He told us he read up on what he could eat that would help him and that's when he first bought our beef. He ate nothing but that beef for the entire time until he went back to the Dr. His numbers were great and Dr asked him if he had gone to another Dr and gotten on the medicine.

He told the Dr. that what he did. Dr. wouldn't believe him but the numbers proved it.

My son in law has very high cholestrol which runs in his mother's family. My dd has been having him eat our beef, plus fish and chicken and now his numbers are normal.. He's had aunt's and uncles die very young and the drs have been studying his family, they're from Amish background, to try and find out why this runs in the family the way it does.

So is it genetic or is it because the family eats the wrong foods and when they eat differently, they don't have the problem?


----------



## ValleyVista (Jul 17, 2011)

Cholesterol is the bodys natural antioxidant and often times when people consume things that cause excess oxidation within the body (like rancid oils, cigarette smoke, or if they have yeast issues, excessive alcohol, etc) they can end up with high cholesterol as the bodys response to deal with all the free radical damage. You can counter act that by consuming lots of anti-oxidants or by cutting back on the harmful substances. cholesterol that you consume is not related to high cholesterol and if you go on a cholesterol restrictive diet it can cause harm. Whatever meat you eat, eat the best quality you can get and you cannot go wrong. Also eat a variety of parts of the animal, not just breast etc. Organ meats are great if they are from healthy animals <3


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

mekasmom said:


> Margarine stops up your veins like plastic. Butter is much healthier.


That's because margarine is an ion away from plastic.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Beef IS inflammatory! I have joint issues. I have been tested and it was negative for rheumatoid and all that, but I don't buy it. I have it on both sides of the family. Anyway, when I eat a lot of beef, I have noticed, my elbows and fingers ache more. When I eat more pork, they ache less.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Beef IS inflammatory! I have joint issues. I have been tested and it was negative for rheumatoid and all that, but I don't buy it. I have it on both sides of the family. Anyway, when I eat a lot of beef, I have noticed, my elbows and fingers ache more. When I eat more pork, they ache less.


Is it possible that this is the way your body reacts, and not something that happens to everyone?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I disagree. I know others with similar problem. This one lady I knew, a black lady, said eating over cooked beef made her pinkies hurt.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting, is there any possible correlation between the TYPE of beef and an inflammatory response? I'm thinking more along the lines of how the beef was raised and fed. If red meat causes an inflammatory response in some people, will that be the same for grass fed or feed lot? That sort of thing!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

well, we raise our own beef, grass fed of course, and the lady I knew worked at an organic jersey dairy and thats the beef she ate. Conventional beef may very well make it worse, but I so rarely eat conventional, I couldn't really say.


----------

